# Can't remove steam wand from Gaggia Classic



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Morning!

I recently purchased a Gaggia Classic from 1998 and i've been given some really useful advice from here. One of which was to upgrade the steam wand to the Silvia V2. I can't unscrew the nut that's holding the steam wand! I wondered if anyone had some tips? It's quite fiddly to get a grip on and quit a shallow nut. I've tried a bit of WD40 but wondered if anyone had any other tips?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Take the top off, then undo the nut that holds the pipe to the steam valve..... you will then be able to wiggle out the old steam arm and its connecting pipe complete.

Once you have it out, you will see that you need 2 spanners, one to hold the nut that's part of the pipe and another to undo the nut that's holding the arm.

Its quicker and easier to do it this way than to struggle with a nut that's stubborn.


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks Dave! I gave that a bit of a go too - the annoying thing is that the nut that holds the pipe to the steam arm is also stubborn as hell too! i didn't try as much with that one as i was more concerned about damaging that part of the machine but will go back to that approach with some WD40 again this evening!


----------

